# MURDER



## AgentAustin (Jan 4, 2010)

I just wanted to try something.


----------



## Dominantly (Jan 4, 2010)

ahaha... that's cleaver!







:rofl:


----------



## AgentAustin (Jan 5, 2010)

I found a witness too!






And shortly after, another innocent victim.


----------



## Caity (Jan 5, 2010)

Why is fruit so funny?? I don't know but it sure is... I love these!


----------



## AgentAustin (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks, I am going to do some more tomorrow after school.


----------



## KristenKnowles (Jan 5, 2010)

Awesome lol


----------



## AgentAustin (Jan 5, 2010)

Anyone like my new watermark thing?


----------



## TokZik (Jan 5, 2010)

hahahaha, great fun


----------



## Mulewings~ (Jan 5, 2010)

That is very cool...how in the heck did you do it?

Well done.


----------



## Shockey (Jan 5, 2010)

Very cool fun stuff, the weather must be really bad outside....just kidding....:thumbup:


----------



## AgentAustin (Jan 6, 2010)

1. Take a picture of a face, a picture of the fruit.
2. Use the lasso tool to roughly select around a eye.
3. Paste the eye into the pic. of the fruit.
4. Repeat steps 2 & 3 for the other eye, mouth, and anything else.
5. Set all layers (besides the main fruit layer) to overlay.
6. Go to Image > Adjustments? > Match Color
7. Set everything to max and select "neutral"
8. Repeat 6 & 7 for the other layers (besides the main fruit)
9. Ctrl + Click the preview of the layer to select it.
10. Select > Modify > Contract > 10
11. Select > Invert Selection
12. Render > Blur > Gaussian Blur > 15-20
13. Repeat 9 - 12 for the other non-fruit objects.
14. Post your results!

--

Probably only takes me about 5 minutes to put it all together after I take the pics.


----------



## Mulewings~ (Jan 6, 2010)

Thank you so much for posting that.  This would make a great project to do for fun.

Excellent work!:thumbup:


----------



## AgentAustin (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks, can't wait to see what you guys make.


----------

